# Shimano Aspire 140mpt



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HELLO TO ALL,

WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS CAST THE ASPIRE 140MPT ON THE FIELD. WHAT DID YOU THINK. SUGGESTIONS PLEASE!!!! DON'T QUITE KNOW WHICH ROD I WANT TO PURCHASE, MEANING, JULES AND CREW OF AFAW JUST FINISHED FIELD TESTING TWO NEW RODS THAT ARE COMING OUT THIS FALL, A 13' 10" AND 14'2". PER IAN. THEY ARE SUPPOSE TO THROW UP TO 8oz's. THEY WILL BOTH HAVE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT ACTIONS, AND THEY ARE VERY POWERFUL. LET ME SAY THAT A BUDDY OF MINE LET ME THROW HIS 140MPT, AND IT IS AN AWSOME ROD.:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

dont see alot of these aspires around here.
post in a uk forum. ill set you straight.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Yep!

That's A Good Idea


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

In the right hands it will cast a long way - I have the 130M version and have cast inexcess of 750' with a 150gm/0.31mm line.

They are very light in weight and have a tip action with a fairly solid butt/mid section. The lack of weigth can be a problem to some anglers/casters.

These are very good for fishing - used mine last year whilst fishing the Barrier islands, nr Cape Charles, VA. I cast sinkers from 5-8oz with 1/2 blue crab baits.

The original designer of the 140MPT was Peter Thain who can cast a long long way.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

That's Great! 

How Did You Make Out? Did You Catch Any Drum? I've Always Wanted To Fish Out On The Barrier Islands


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Mainly Rays and whiting, a friend hooked up with a fish that wanted to get to the mouth of the Chespeake


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

good fishing there andy. friend of mine has a house in capeville and his has one in oyster. sounds like you had a big red or a tarpon.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I thought that he was going to need his passport  

Very nice venue and fished there with some great buddies - shame it's too far for a day trip  (3700miles)


----------

